# Carmel Restaurants



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 27, 2008)

Going to the Hyatt in Carmel next week. Was wondeirng if anyone has any restaurant recommendations in the area.


----------



## lynne (Apr 27, 2008)

One of our favorite restaurants is Passionfish, in Pacific Grove.  Reasonable prices, great food and extensive wine list.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2008)

Unfortunately our favorite restaurant is no longer there.  

But, we really like Katy's Place for breakfast on Mission between 5th & 6th, and we've found a couple of Italian restaurants we like, Little Napoli and Tutte Mondo, both on Dolores, just off Ocean.

We also used to like the restaurant at the Highlands Inn, which is now the Hyatt I believe.  It's the Pacfic's Edge.  Pretty expensive, but it was very good.  Haven't been there in quite a few years though.

And although I wouldn't eat there, the Hog's Breath (which used to be owned by Clint Eastwood) is fun for a drink.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 27, 2008)

howard said:


> Going to the Hyatt in Carmel next week. Was wondeirng if anyone has any restaurant recommendations in the area.




Howard,

What kind of food are you looking for?

We just had about a 75 degree day up here today.

Carmel85


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 27, 2008)

Come to carmel


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Many of the places you suggested are tourist traps big time Katy's try the wagon wheel (LOCALS ONLY) next to quail lodge or Jeffereys in Mid Carmel Valley 15 minutes from Highlands inn.
> 
> Tutte Mondo (YUCK) old news washed up
> 
> ...



I guess we must be tourists with low-brow tastes.   I'll be sure to consult with you before our next trip.

A second Katy's opened up in San Ramon, where we live and the _locals_ eat there.


----------



## PA- (Apr 28, 2008)

We used to live in San Fran and frequested Fandango's in Pacific Grove.  They specialize in Paella.  We visited a couple of years ago and it was still good.  1 serving will feed 2.  We also ate at Sardine Factory in Monterrey many years ago, and our group of 8 was given the only table in the wine cellar, a really cool room with stone floors, walls and ceiling.  A lot of fun, but a bit pricey.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking for not very fancy breakfast/lunch tyoe places.  MAybe a good place for a nice salad for Lunch. Locals tyoe restaurants for dinner seafood/Italian


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2008)

howard said:


> Looking for not very fancy breakfast/lunch tyoe places.  MAybe a good place for a nice salad for Lunch. Locals tyoe restaurants for dinner seafood/Italian



Well, we already know my suggestions for breakfast and Italian places suck.  So hope you'll get some others.    But, I guess there must be other low-class _tourists_ in Carmel since the places I mentioed earlier have always been packed when we've gone.


----------



## cookinmamma (Apr 28, 2008)

We were there last month & also stayed at the Hyatt.  Had great meals out.  We love food and dining out and I recommend all of the following places.  Most/all of these places have menus or reviews online.

We ate dinners at:

Cafe Rustica in Carmel Valley 

Rio Grille in Carmel - in a shopping plaza - good pizzas, pasta, fish.

Fishwife in Pacific Grove - reasonable prices & family atmosphere.

Passionfish in Pacific Grove (?) - excellent sablefish, perfect filet mignon, a little more upscale than Fishwife

Had a splurge dinner (just DH and me) at L'Auberge Carmel - a restaurant connected to L'Auberge Inn in downtown Carmel.  They offer a chef's tasting menu prix fixe w/ wine pairings.  It was very pricey.  We enjoyed it, but I can't say I would go again.

and had lunch/brunch at: 

Smokehouse Willie's near the Aquarium in Monterey (surprisingly great pulled pork & ribs)

Katy's Place:  huge portions, delicous cholesterol laden eggs benedict served everyway imaginable. 

Bon appetit!


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 28, 2008)

Come To Carmel


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2008)

Carmel85, I don't have a horse to get high on.  No, I don't live in Carmel, but we do visit there fairly frequently, and when we visit we eat out.  I merely mentioned places we had enjoyed.  Sorry, they didn't meet with your approval.  But, there is certainly a much nicer way to disagree with someone's suggestions than in your posts to me.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 28, 2008)

Carmel Rocks


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2008)

Is there some reason you're yelling at me?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2008)

I stayed for years with someone, a native Carmelian/Carmelite ) ) @ NW Lincoln & 3rd- who used to take me to Katy's (among other places) when I was in town. 

He used to speak to all the locals there, being born & raised there himself. He said it was more of a tradition to go there for breakfast.
http://www.katysplacecarmel.com/open.html

You know, one person's tourist trap can be another's favorite, even a native. 

We have them here in Boston; "No Name Restaurant", "Durgin Park", "Union Oyster House", etc. They can be viewed as both, but doesn't make them one or the other. It's just percepton and opinion I'd say.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 28, 2008)

Carmel, you do not represent your town well by putting down the suggestions of those who have visited and are offering their opinions. Just because you live in the area does not mean your opinions are the only ones that count. Your opinions are welcomed, but not if you make yourself out to be the only "expert." Your attitude is a real turn off to me and I was born & raised in the area. Your know-it-all tone is offensive. You owe Luanne an apology for such rude remarks.


----------



## wilma (Apr 28, 2008)

barndweller said:


> Carmel, you do not represent your town well by putting down the suggestions of those who have visited and are offering their opinions. Just because you live in the area does not mean your opinions are the only ones that count. Your opinions are welcomed, but not if you make yourself out to be the only "expert." Your attitude is a real turn off to me and I was born & raised in the area. Your know-it-all tone is offensive. You owe Luanne an apology for such rude remarks.



Well said!!  Everyone is entitled to restaurant opinions without getting slammed.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 28, 2008)

barndweller said:


> Carmel, you do not represent your town well by putting down the suggestions of those who have visited and are offering their opinions. Just because you live in the area does not mean your opinions are the only ones that count. Your opinions are welcomed, but not if you make yourself out to be the only "expert." Your attitude is a real turn off to me and I was born & raised in the area. Your know-it-all tone is offensive. You owe Luanne an apology for such rude remarks.



What a nice way of saying that barndweller - and Carmel, you DO need to apologize - your tone is uncalled for.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cafe Rustica in Carmel Valley previous owner of Taste isn PG

Volcano Grill Carmel valley #1`previous owner of rio grill and 5 other local places

Rio Grille in Carmel - in a shopping plaza - good pizzas, pasta, fish.

Fishwife in Pacific Grove - reasonable prices & family atmosphere.

all great places


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2008)

Excuse me.  I provided _my_ opinion on some places we had eaten, and enjoyed.  I didn't yell or tell anyone else or belittle their suggestions.  If you disagree with my recommendations, that's fine.  I'm a big girl and I can take it.  But, as I said before, there is a much nicer way to state it.  I certainly defer to your expertise since you are a local, born and raised.  I'm not sure what I have said that has caused you to make the statements to me that you have.  No one here that I can see has "ripped" you about your opinions.


----------



## jbercu (Apr 28, 2008)

*Here is my picks*

Breakfast
Black Bear Diner http://www.blackbeardiner.com/loc/carmel.html
On your way to almost everywhere from the Highlands inn.

Breakfast/Lunch
Holly's Lighthouse Cafe
602 Lighthouse Ave 
Pacific Grove, CA 93950 
Great food , salads

Lunch/Dinner
Flaherty's Oyster Bar
Dolores & Sixth
Carmel, CA
Get the Restaurant.com certificate
http://restaurant.com/microsite.asp?rid=333874&mcn=00029764

Dinner:
Bahama Billy's
3690 The Barnyard
Carmel, CA
Get the Restaurant.com certificate
http://restaurant.com/microsite.asp?rid=334252&mcn=00030153


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Howard,
> 
> I do hope you enjoy ALL the places you eat at here in Carmel. If you would like my opinion please just send me a PM.
> 
> ...




I think that the point is that things can be said in a civil and polite manner rather than the manner in which it was said followed by other remarks. 
No need to denigrate or slam someone else because it's not your experience.

I did not see anyone "ripping" you about your home town knowledge, just your manner of posting.

So, please do try to separate one from the other. It could help the tone of things. As a Hyatt owner, I have seen these kind of postings before from you and you do have something to offer, but the message is lost with the bullying.


----------



## wilma (Apr 28, 2008)

For some reason this discussion reminds me of one of the new words from The Washington Post's Mensa Invitational where they asked readers to take any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing one letter, and supply a new definition. One of this year's winners:

Bozone (n.): The substance surrounding stupid people that stops bright ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign of breaking down in the near future.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 28, 2008)

jbercu said:


> Breakfast
> Black Bear Diner http://www.blackbeardiner.com/loc/carmel.html
> On your way to almost everywhere from the Highlands inn.
> 
> ...




jbercu,

When you come back to Carmel here is a little tip.

Dinner:

If you liked Bahama Billies (which we all did)

I would suggest going to  Volcano Grill the owner of Bahama Billys (bill) sold out and now started Volcano Grill in Carmel valley village.  This is always busy so arrive early and enjoy the patio you will enjoy yourself.


 locals eyes and tastes


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> jbercu,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely edited.


----------



## seatrout (May 2, 2008)

http://www.volcano-grill.com/dinnerandtakeoutmenu.html

menu does look fair with kids meal


Luanne-  Is there any way to get discount to the big red truck tour  in SF?


----------



## Luanne (May 2, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Luanne-  Is there any way to get discount to the big red truck tour  in SF?



That's not one I'm familiar with.  Generally if I want to see if there is some kind of discount available on something I'll google it + discounts.  Works sometimes.


----------



## Barbeque (May 2, 2008)

I have eaten at one very Outstanding restaurant in Carmel 
Casanovas (Later on we saw it on FOODTV)

I have also eaten at the Fishwife in Seaside  so I assume the one in Pacific Grove would be as good.


----------

